# Cult of Slaanesh/Pleasure



## Hadrianus (Jul 10, 2008)

Alright after finishing a year at college and spending talking with a few friends who play fantasy I finally decided to leave 40k behind and join the fantasy realm of play. I was having a bit of trouble deciding between an army of Chaos Demons and Dark Elves when I heard about the "Cult of Slaanesh (or Pleasure as I've also seen it referred to.

Simply put I'm wondering if there's any online resources that go into depth about this crossed army? (Including which army books would be required and any conversions that combine elements of both armies to make interesting units.)


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I think the CoS/P are long gone my friend. There's no longer a legal list available to use, although a website I go on has a '7th ed' version of it which I believe uses 'Counts As' units to represent the original list. I'll see what I can dig up.


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

You would need the "Hoards of Chaos" (6th ed Chaos combines warriors and daemons), "Dark Elves" (again 6th ed), and "Storm of Chaos". Storm has the actuall list in it but it references the other two as far as what the units actually do. GW had the list itself up as a free dowload for a while, check around you should be able to find that. As Storm of Chaos is OOP it's kind of hard to find. The other two you can pick up crazy cheap from e-bay because noone wants the old eddition books anymore.


----------



## Hadrianus (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks, also would anyone happen to know of places other than ebay to pick up 6th edition demonettes that wouldn't have the price ridiculously jacked up? Asking only because I'm looking to convert them into harpies since the standard ones look horrid and the newest demonettes are just too androgynous. 

Oh lastly are the Dark Elves getting any model updates in the near future?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Possibility of a few plastics for the Dark Elves but don't hold your breath!


----------

